# تحبوا تتعرفوا على :اديرة وادى النطرون



## asmicheal (4 أغسطس 2009)

*المصدر : جريدة الأهرام 26/12/2007م السنة 132 العدد 44214 [ وادي النطرون والتنمية سياحيا ] بقلم: د‏.‏ سعيد مغاوري محمد
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




كلية السياحة والفنادق ـ جامعة المنوفية
منطقة وادي النطرون من أبرز المناطق السياحية في مصر والشرق الاوسط لما تتمتع به من مميزات جغرافية وتاريخية وحضارية‏.‏ فهذه المنطقة تقع في وادي النطرون بالصحراء الغربية بين القاهرة والاسكندرية‏,‏ ولقد استخرج قدماء المصريين من هذا الوادي مادة‏(‏ النطرون‏)‏ زمن الفراعنة‏,‏ ولقد عثر بهذا الوادي علي اطلال معبد امنمحات الاول حوالي سنة‏(1970‏ ق‏.‏م‏),‏ وتتمتع هذه المنطقة ايضا بمناخ معتدل وطبيعة خلابة والعديد من آبار المياه واراض وحقول زراعية وبساتين‏.‏*

*ولقد لفت انتباهي ان هذه المنطقة تعج بالعديد من الشواهد التاريخية والحضارية القبطية ممثلة في عدد من الاديرة‏,‏  حيث زارها السيد المسيح والسيدة العذراء ـ فقد وصل السيد المسيح غربا حتي وصل مع السيدة العذراء الي منطقة تعرفها المخطوطات القبطية باسم‏(‏ شيهات‏)‏ وتعني باللغة القبطية‏(‏ ميزان القلوب‏)‏ وهي التي يطلق عليها حاليا‏(‏ وادي النطرون‏)‏ وكانت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 هذه المنطقة مليئة بالعديد من الاديرة فيما بين القرون‏4‏ ـ‏7‏ م كان بعضها مخصصا لإقامة الرهبان الأجانب مثل الروم والارمن والسريان والاحباش واغلب هذه الاديرة مندثر حاليا ولم يبق منها سوي اربعة فقط هي‏:‏ دير ابو مقار ـ او دير القديس مكاريوس ـ مؤسس الرهبنة في منطقة وادي النطرون‏,‏ ودير الانبا بيشوي‏,‏ ودير السيدة العذراء المعروف حاليا بدير السريان‏,‏ ودير البراموس‏.‏*

*جميع هذه الاديرة تضم بين جنباتها العديد من الشواهد المعمارية واللوحات الفنية والعناصر المعمارية التي قلما تجدها في عمائر دينية مسيحية أخري في العالم‏.‏ هذا بالاضافة لاحتواء بعضها علي مخطوطات ووثائق تاريخية قبطية بالغة الاهمية ـ أغلبها لم يدرس أو ينشر حتي اليوم‏,‏ كما ان دير ابو مقار ـ او دير القديس مكاريوس يضم كنيستين الاولي ه
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ي كنيسة ابو مقار وبها حجاب به حشوات من الخشب مزخرف بزخارف بديعة من الفن القبطي وكنيسة السيدة العذراء والتي تضم‏3‏ هياكل‏,‏ أما دير الانبابيشوي فيضم بين جنباته المعمودية الوحيدة في الأديرة المصرية جميعا ـ ايضا يوجد بالدير كنيسة القديس بيشوي ولها‏3‏ ابواب ـ باب في كل من جهاتها البحرية والقبلية والغربية ايضا بهذا الدير‏(‏ غرفة المائدة‏)‏ وهي عبارة عن حجرة مستطيلة في وسطها مائدة من حجر علي ارتفاع متر وعلي جانبيها مسطبتان لجلوس الرهبان وفي آخر المائدة يوجد كرسي في حجر ايضا للقراءة يوضع عليه الكتاب المقدس أثناء الطعام حيث يتلو منه احد الرهبان بعض فصول الكتاب المقدس أثناء تناول الرهبان الطعام علي المائدة‏.‏*

*أما دير السيدة العذراء والمعروف بدير السريان ـ ولقد سمي بذلك لانه كان يقيم بهذا الدير رهبان سريان في وقت من الأوقات اتحدوا مع الاقباط في العقيدة والطقوس الدينية المسيحية ـ يضم هذا الدير بين جنباته العديد من الشواهد الاثرية و
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




التاريخية منها سور علي شكل قلعة بني بأعلاه كنيسة علي اسم الملاك ميخائيل وحجابها مطعم بالعاج‏,‏ ايضا يضم الدير كنيسة باسم السيدة العذراء يبلغ طولها‏30‏ مترا وعرضها‏12‏ مترا وارتفاع سقف صحنها‏25‏ مترا يغطي جدرانها كلها نقوش بارزة وبها باب كبير من الخشب منقوش بزخارف قبطية جميلة‏.‏ ايضا يضم هذا الدير كنيسة أخري صغيرة باسم السيدة العذراء ينزل اليها بثلاث درجات وبها منبر مطعم بالعاج وأيقونة جميلة للسيدة العذراء وابرز ما يضمه الدير مجموعة مهمة ونادرة من انفس المخطوطات القبطية النادرة التي لا تقدر بمال‏.‏*

*أما دير البراموس فيضم بين جنباته‏5‏ كنائس أثرية مهمة مع حجرة المائدة وهي عبارة عن حجرة مسقوفة بعقود من الطوب الاحمر‏.‏*

*جميع هذه العناصر المعمارية والفنية والتاريخية المهمة لم تستغل الاستغلال السياحي والثقافي المهم ـ وأري أنه من المناسب جدا ا





ن تعتني وزارات السياحة والحكم المحلي والثقافة والإعلام والخارجية بهذه المنطقة محليا ودوليا ووضعها علي خريطة السياحة العالمية ودعوة خبراء السياحة والدوليين لزيارتها وتنميتها سياحيا خاصة وانها قريبة جدا من مدينة صناعية عملاقة وهي مدينة السادات التي تضم فندقا متميزا ولو تمت دراسة مشروع تنمية وتطوير مدينتي السادات ووادي النطرون سياحيا لحظيتا بإقبال دولي وعربي كبير لتميز هاتين المدينتين بالموقع والتخطيط العمراني والمواقع التاريخية الفريدة ولمساهمتها في زيادة الدخل القومي من السياحة والتسويق‏. *


----------



## kalimooo (5 أغسطس 2009)

جميل  يا اسميشال

اشياء شديدة عليّ

شكراااااا على  مجهودك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Coptic+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا علي معلومات الاديرة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه 

ميررررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

